# Commercial Vegetable Slicer for Crinkle Cut



## druehocker (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I'm a former chef now running operations for a small pickle company. We are having a hell of a time coming up with a way to slice a whole lot of cucumbers with a crinkle blade. A mandolin is pretty much out of the question for our volume. Our Robot Coupe has a crinkle blade, but beats up the cukes due to the fast spinning speed and large chute that allows the cukes to bounce around. We are growing quickly, but can't yet justify a $20,000+ purchase for a full on machine. Does anyone know of a slicing option for a 1/4" or 3/16" slice that can plow through 700# or so in a sitting?

Thanks!


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

This may fit you needs. Ask your dealer for a demo. https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ho...&utm_term=1100400560695&utm_content=Equipment


----------

